# **** King Crab Legs with Garlic Wine Sauce****



## devilnuts (Mar 5, 2007)

**** King Crab Legs with Garlic Wine Sauce****

Albertson's had the big king crab legs on sale for $9.99 a pound, so I bought two huge legs and will be cooking them up tonight, in my own traditional way. This recipe has been a hit with everyone I have tried it on.

What you need:

Crushed fresh garlic, 2 Tbsp 
EV olive oil
white cooking wine, 1/2 cup
hot sauce, 1 Tbsp ( I use a little extra )
King Crab legs, 1 lb and cut into 4" sections

Here we go:

Pour a bit of oil into a sautee pan and get it hot. Toss in the garlic, and as soon as it starts to change color, add the wine and the crab leg sections. Next, sprinkle the hot sauce over the sections and stir it in.

Simmer and stir frequently over medium to high heat for about 7 to 10 minutes, occasionally spooning the sauce over the crab leg sections. 

Remove from heat and serve immediately. Enjoy!

NOTE: Tonight since I bought so much, I am going to try a little variation of this recipe by adding some chopped onions to the sauce and using chipotle tobasco instead of regular hot sauce.)


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Speaking of hot sauces, have you tried the Bufalo (Yes, that's how it's spelled) chipotle hot sauce? It's milder (heatwise) than the Tabasco and I find it less harsh as well. 

I also like the Cholula Garlic hot sauce. Has some kick but is also smooth.


----------



## devilnuts (Mar 5, 2007)

I'll check that out. The ones I did last night with the chipotle didnt come out the way I expected. Thre regular picante hot sauce I usually use (Goya) works much better.


----------

